# 8 pound flounder - May 18th



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

On May 18th, I was pleased to have Tom and Lowry (both 10 years old) and their moms out on a flounder gigging trip. We gigged for 3 hours with 16 fish, including a huge flounder that was 8 pounds and 27" long (gigged by Tom). How many 10 year olds can say they have gigged a flounder, especially one over 8 pounds? Some pics of the trip are below...

Capt. Rick Hammond
NightStalker Guide Service
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*more pics...*

look at the last picture. We were extemely freaked out by the "man in the flounder".... WEIRD...


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Way to go, and congratulations on getting that young man on that flattie!


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Looks like lots of smiles by all.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

good job!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Thats awesome!!! 

That last picture is a little freaky....


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

*get er done*

It is Flonder Jesus telling you eat more flonder. Great to to see kids and fish.



Redfish Rick said:


> look at the last picture. We were extemely freaked out by the "man in the flounder".... WEIRD...


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Great job! I could of done without that last picture.....Spooky!!!


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

My young uns stuck flounder at an early age also.....but old style. We were walking a flat next to cold pass and he stuck one that went about 5 pounds. We were in ankle deep water and he got showered. That was a good initiation. Excellent post with smiles and memories.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Great job, but next ime turn em all eyes up. that is enough to give a person nightmares. arti


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

You need to sell that bucket of flounder on ebay.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Very nice flounder. That last pic is very strange.


----------



## holeymoley (May 15, 2008)

awesome job..thats a great looking tub of fish...but one ??? are the moms married. haha


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Sweet, congrats!!


----------



## tejastroutkilla (Jun 5, 2007)

good job.......yummy, great tasting fish.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow!!!!


----------



## FISH FRYER (Jun 8, 2006)

Great to see the kids having fun


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Whats the white sad face in the middle of the flounder in the last pic??


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Great family stuff!


----------



## RenFish (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow! Nice catch!


----------



## finseeker (May 21, 2004)

*Dnp*

Darn near perfect/Teach em while you can!Nice


----------



## tynker (Mar 25, 2006)

I always thought it was against the law to use a 2,or 3 point gig for flounders????


----------



## J-Hooked (Mar 29, 2008)

(Setting aside the question of whether flounder _ought_ to be classified as game fish...)

*Gig:* Any hand-held shaft with single or multiple points, barbed or barbless. 

May be used to take *NONGAME* fish only.
from http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/fish/legal_devices/


----------



## cyo (Aug 15, 2005)

yall should have never put all those flounder on that man's face. He looks
******.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Dude*

*DUDE That's 2cool.......*

*Way to go.*


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

*Creepy!*

I probably would have gigged this one again, just to make sure


----------



## baffined&perplexed (Feb 8, 2006)

is that exxon's ceo?


----------



## fishin 24/7 (May 8, 2008)

Wicked looking face!!!!!


----------



## jagspots (Aug 9, 2004)

Call the bishop, Maria, I see Jesus in my flounder pile!!


----------

